# Nonaddictive equal to Xanax?



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

Xanax relieves my anxities by far more than any other medication, and I have tried Paxil, Lexapro, and Wellbutrin...Is there a close alternative to Xanax without the addictive side?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

If the Xanax is working for you--I have been taking it daily .25 morning and night--why are you so concerned about the "addictive" part? I have never upped my dosage in the nine months I've bee4n taking it and without it I could not live my life. It stopped the chronic daily D and allowed me to function normally. (I have recently reduced my evening dose by half with no problems) I also take Effexor .75 and that has helped with depression and anxiety. If you would like to read a discussion of Xanax---the title is about withdrawl but the whole article goes into a discussion about the drug that I found very enlightening: http://www.lexington-on-line.com/naf_xanax.html Take care.


----------

